# Chrome's been eating your laptop's battery for years, but Google promises to fix it



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google is just now responding to a bug in Chrome for Windows that may have been sapping users' batteries for years.
> 
> Chrome's battery drain problem was brought to wider attention by Forbes contributor Ian Morris, who noticed that Chrome for Windows was using considerably more power than other browsers.
> 
> The issue, he wrote, is that Chrome doesn't return the system's processor to an idle state when it's not doing anything. Instead, Chrome sets a high system clock tick rate of 1 millisecond, and leaves it at that rate, even if the browser's just running the background.


More


----------

